# My crestie is eating polystyrene!



## ArwenLuna (Sep 30, 2015)

OK so I'm pretty sure I heard her do it last night but didnt realize what IT was until I got in from work just now. 

She has decided that taking a huge chunk out of the back wall and eating it is more fun and tasty than the live crickets in there?! Its a pretty big chunk too :/

Is this normal??


----------



## Drebin1349 (Oct 14, 2015)

Maybe you could take the background out repaint over the chunk she took out of it and cover the whole background with a sealant or something that dries clear. This way you still have a cool background and the gecko can't bite through it. Worth a shot maybe?


----------



## ArwenLuna (Sep 30, 2015)

Drebin1349 said:


> Maybe you could take the background out repaint over the chunk she took out of it and cover the whole background with a sealant or something that dries clear. This way you still have a cool background and the gecko can't bite through it. Worth a shot maybe?


Yeh im not too worried about the background, more about her health? Cant be good for her to be eating that stuff?!


----------



## Drebin1349 (Oct 14, 2015)

ArwenLuna said:


> Yeh im not too worried about the background, more about her health? Cant be good for her to be eating that stuff?!


Absoloutely think of her health first. I just thought this was a two birds one stone kind of thing.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

How old is she and is she eating the crickets you are putting in with her or are there some left over after.

I have not know geckos to eat backing before so could be she was possibly going for a cricket or may sound silly it could be the cricket eating the background I only say this because I have seen crickets make a hole tunnel system trough the backing on a setup before.

I would suggest just keeping and eye on the backing if it happens again take the crickets out and that will eliminate them if they aren't eating it just make sure you get them all lol


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

plus you would need to find some sort of sealant safe to be used with reptiles too I think if it was her it may have been a one off but just eliminate all other possibilities


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

It's definitely not good for them if she is eating it, and not the crickets. It's exactly why I now take the polystyrene backgrounds out of my vivs, for the crickets eating it! Bear in mind that whatever they eat goes through your crestie too. 
Personally whether you're positive of the culprit or not, I'd take it out. There are guides on here that can show you how to make a slightly more durable background less likely to get mauled, or you can just go without one entirely  Personally I opted for the latter because I am terrible at DIY :blush:


----------



## ArwenLuna (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. It was definitely her, theres only 2 live crickets in there and i remove the dead ones as soon as i notice them. 

Will have to think of taking the backing ut completely as i dont want her getting sick. Shes about 7 n half months now.


----------



## Ghost8 (Dec 2, 2015)

This is another vote for it potentially being the crickets thats eating the background. Even 1 couple can nom their way through.. Ive expereinced them eating through fiberglass screen... The sound you heard could have been the gecko striking and missing. Honestly unless it was damaged to begin with i dont think the gecko would have had enough strength to take a bite.. But i do agree its a possibilty.

The backing can be removed no problem, if you like the way it looks then you can get some of that stuff for fish tanks to stick to the back on the outside of the tank  Just keep monitoring the gecko maybe on paper towels as substrate to check for healthy pooping. 

Hope she is well  Keep an eye out for impaction. Theres no reason to panic at all im not suggesting she has it. Its just good to be aware  Impaction - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------

